# Yuasa 550-030



## Flightmap (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a yuasa dividing head with tail stock. 
I need two dividing plates (I have one but don't know how to tell which one it is).
What I don't have is a back plate and chuck. 
Also need to know what taper is used on the dead center.  

Any thought would be appreciated 
Ken


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know anything about Yausa DHs.
However, here is a link to their website.
http://www.yuasa-intl.com/products_list.aspx?sid=33
Which one have you got?
If you click on the pic you can bring up more data on either.

Alternatively, here is a link to a digital catalog (pdf).
http://www.yuasa-intl.com/images/products/pdfs/pg97-114.pdf
It appears that the pdf has more data than the website....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 10, 2016)

Center hole is a B&S #7. Good detailed information is found on the second .pdf Daryl linked to on pages 112 and nearby.


----------



## Flightmap (Aug 10, 2016)

The last three pages were just what I needed. Many thanks to you both

Now on to the "wanted" pages!


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 13, 2016)

If you can post the OD, ID and thickness of the plate you need that may help here on finding a replacement.  Oh, also the hole sequence needed.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2016)

Ken (Flightmap) Hold up on that #7 center hole. I misread your question. I thought you asked about the center hole in the dividing head. It is a B&S #7, but you asked about the center of the tailstock. That should have a MT hole. There is a chart in the 2nd .pdf on page 110 showing the different part numbers for the various tailstocks, along with their details. 

I'm sorry for misleading you.


----------



## Flightmap (Aug 13, 2016)

No worries. I figured out what you meant from the chart you mentioned.  

Trying to determine if any B & S #7 will work or does it have to have a long straight portion for the dog clamp (after the taper)

Since I have the tail stock with an MT center I'm good there.  BTW matching s/n to the head

Need to find a back plate (metric thread) for my 5" chuck and the B and C dividing plates, and I'll have a complete head


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2016)

No, not really. The dog clamps on the part or fixture you are working on, so it only needs a point that's true to the taper. In fact, if it's too long, the leg from the drive dog won't engage the slot in the faceplate.

You may be better off making your own backplate. You could control the concentricity better. But I believe you should be able to find a blank with the proper Metric thread and then turn up and thread a stub in the lathe and machine the back plate fir the chuck. That's a common approach.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 13, 2016)

My small Dividing head has a No. 2 MT in the head.  The thread on the OD on mine is 10 pitch, but an non standard OD.  Have no clue the brand of it.  Post the OD, ID, of the plate so that way I someone has any thing extra laying around, they can match it up to your numbers and offer it to you.


----------



## Flightmap (Aug 21, 2016)

Three missing parts: 
#7 Brown & Sharp dead center (long length?)
B dividing plate (21, 23, 27, 29, 31, & 33).    C dividing plate (37, 39, 41, 43, 47, 49)
Back plate (for chuck) M30 X P3 thread   With 5+" dia for my 5" chuck


----------

